# Window display



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I have decided to change my display to a larger '0' gauge layout. The progress so far:

I used '0' track for the thicker steel because of the use it is going to get and the radius will let me try out most stuff on it although the newer 042 locos would not be a good fit but space is always at a premium so I did not want to go wider than 4 feet. While I was testing this with a loco I kept getting a short and found one track section with half of the insulator pad missing, something to watch for before assembly of this type of track.
Dan.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why did you cut the square in the middle?

You should be able to reach everything from the sides?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

big ed said:


> Why did you cut the square in the middle?
> 
> You should be able to reach everything from the sides?


One side goes against the window and one end against the wall and the other sides have shelving against them about two feet over the height of the table. Impossible to get to all of it without the hatch, I will be able to remove it and come up underneath.
Dan.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good so far. Should be interesting to see the completed package when it is finished.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The whole idea is to make it interesting viewing at about 30 t0 36 inches altitude (the height of your average two to three year old) across the table with the cross-over at the back. I am going to cut in a 'river' somewhere so I can add a bridge. I have a flagman to put some where and maybe a semaphore or lights.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

So I have it in the window and tested. I have the controller at the counter with a 30' lead to the layout, the only drawback is that I can't see the train! Will have to install a mirror over it somewhere.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this in a toy store? Looks like a bunch of toy trucks for sale in the background!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And it ain't even Christmas...oh to be walking down a
downtown sidewalk and encounter a real running
electric train in the window...Good on you. :appl:

Don


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep, I own a small hobby store. It is always Christmas in my world!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I got a 2055 the other day and tuned it up and got it dragging the consist around the window display today. There is nothing like smelling 60 year old smoke pellet residue to clear your sinuses!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did it lure in any new customers?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Since I put in the '0' display I have had to restock 'N' sets twice. Go figure!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a vintage Plasticville Town Hall front and center.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The town hall is a modern repro. The station in the background is vintage Marx. The look is still a bit bare, I am still adding bits in, the Christmas village will land in the centre around about Nov.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dano said:


> Since I put in the '0' display I have had to restock 'N' sets twice. Go figure!


Ha Ha ha, when you planned the display maybe it would have been better to put the O on a outside line, then put in an HO, then an N scale.

Give them the best of all worlds.
I wouldn't care what sold as long as they sold.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

it's good to see an old time window train display again.
when i was a kid there were several places around that had year round displays, lots more for xmas.
pretty much all gone now. 
heck, lot of the hobby shops don't sell trains or very limited stock. not usually much for the modeler.
and now we're losing our train stores. the cursed ebay.:dunno:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

big ed said:


> Ha Ha ha, when you planned the display maybe it would have been better to put the O on a outside line, then put in an HO, then an N scale.
> 
> Give them the best of all worlds.
> I wouldn't care what sold as long as they sold.


You're right Ed, as long as the display generates interest in trains it is worth it. Not least because I can run my postwar stuff on it from time to time!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Easter and spring have finally arrived!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not here in NJ it was 70 Monday and 25 last night.
Snow up in Pennsylvania on rt 80 last night.

But yes I do have flowers blooming and trees budding. 
Spring will be here soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All I know is I went out around 10 this morning and there was half an inch of ice in the bird fountain! I'm pretty sure it's not refrigerated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a little on my windshield I had to scrap off at 2:30am this morning.
Poconos got around a 1 1/2" to 2" maybe 3" in spots. Further west out on RT 80 got a dusting to nothing.

I am ready for spring but not looking forward to summers humidity.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey, I'm the one supposed to be living in the Great White North!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i'm working down in Hopewell, va.
84 on the weekend, 33 this morn. what the h---

good luck with the promo dano. sell the kids a train, get them away from tv and comp for a change once in a while. there are lessons can be learned here to.


----------

